# natural FET - BFP!



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi girls, just wanting to give some hope that FET works!!! i had one snowbaby transferred and today 18 dpo got a positive test result. I tested on the required day 14 and got a negative so I guess she was slow to implant. over the moon as you might imagine, and i hope this inspires someone else going through FET to know that it can and does work. x


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Flumpity* ( love the name)

Read your 2ww diary from earlier in the year made me  and your lovely news 
posted today made me  too

Wonderful news   

Dianne x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Many congratulations!     

Marie xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Big Congratulations.  I'm a FET girl too!

          

Love

Y x


----------



## tracyej (Aug 31, 2004)

Excellent news Flumpity.

Thanks for making me smile.      

Tracy xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks girls! good luck with your cycles. xxxxx I'm over the moon and beyond!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Many congratulations from another fet mummy to be xxxx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Congratulations Flumpity !!!!

What wonderful news  !!!!!

I'm due to start meds for my first FET (have two frosties) in a couple of weeks.  An encouraging story like yours is just what I need to keep me positive.

Many Congratulations   

Emma.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Flumpity,

congratulations and thanks for your post.  I will be having FET in October and reading posts like yours helps to keep me optimistic.  


 
  

Take care

Red


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
was so pleased for you i am on day five of 2ww so i am a bit more hopeful now thanks
best of luck to you and little bump


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

WOW thats brill news!               for the rest of you're pregnancy jo xxx


----------



## need advice (Sep 15, 2006)

Congratulations!!   I am due to have my first FET approximately the second week of October.  I noticed you mentioned you only transferred one thawed embryo - correct?  I have 8 frozen, but very much only want to have one transferred due to the risk of multiples.  I already have a step child and one child from my fresh IVF cycle a couple of years ago.  It didn't bother me as much a few years ago because if I had multiples I would have just been done.  What made you decide to only put in one?  Is that all you had?  I know I may sound crazy and maybe a little selfish - i don't even know if it's going to take - but this is my biggest stresser with my upcoming FET.  Let me know your story if you have time.  
Again much congrats!


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Need Advice

You do not sound selfish at all honey - just sensible and pragmatic

love

Helen
x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Flumpity

Congratulations honey     Thank you for giving us hope, i'm due to have my first FET in the next week or so & its always great to hear positive news. Enjoy your pregnancy  

Dooleys


----------

